# 2012 US Open



## LanierSpots (Jun 11, 2012)

Well, the guys have a heck of a golf course to look forward too.  The Olympic Club in San Francisco is not going to be a easy task.  

Here are just a few details


-Nearly 7,200 yards and the course has been cut to a Par 70. 

-Two par 5's holes were converted to a par 4 without changing their yardage, including the first tee, a 520 yard par 4. 

-Hole 3 is a 247 yard par 3. 

-Holes 5 and 6, also par 4's come in at just under 500 yards. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





-Hole 16 is a monstrous 670 yard par 5- the longest par 5 in U.S. Open history.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-At Olympic, most fairways slope in the opposite direction of the hole layout. For example, a dogleg left fairway will slope dramatically left-to-right. This kills distance. 

Better them than me.  

This should be a fun course where Par will be an excellent score on just about any hole.   

We usually have someone who puts together a picked.  I think it was General Lee or someone.   If no one does by tomorrow, I will put one together..

They have put Tiger, Phil and Bubba together for the first two days.  That should be interesting.....

Cant wait...


----------



## golffreak (Jun 11, 2012)

This and the British are very hard to predict. The courses are just so tough that it opens up for almost any regular PGA player to have a magic week, while giving those that should win nothing but headaches.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 12, 2012)

Should be a good one....hope an american can bring home the bacon.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 12, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Should be a good one....hope an american can bring home the bacon.



If not then KYDawg has plenty of bacon for the rest of us.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 12, 2012)

I will be surprised if anybody finishes under par. Changing a par 5 to a par 4 is just to give the announcers something to talk about. You could make them all par 3's it's still the guy who makes the least amount of strokes at the end who wins. I  watched Nobilo drop a ball on the edge of one fairway and it rolled into the rough on the other side. 

Its gonna be a lot more fun to watch than play.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree.  I think even par for three days will have a chance...


----------



## flowingwell (Jun 12, 2012)

How about the Thursday grouping with Tiger, Phil, and Bubba.  The rest of the course will be a ghost town with the entire gallery following that group.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 12, 2012)

flowingwell said:


> How about the Thursday grouping with Tiger, Phil, and Bubba.  The rest of the course will be a ghost town with the entire gallery following that group.



I agree.  Tiger will win this trio.  Phil maybe but bubba will have a tough time if he can't drive it straight.  That rough will eat him up. 


I believe you will see tiger and Rory with the 3 wood a bunch.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 12, 2012)

Rory hit a iron 290 yards this last weekend. That is unreal .


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 12, 2012)

I love difficult US Open courses.  It's fun to watch these guys scrambling, being creative, and making 15 footers for par.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 13, 2012)

Farways and greens for sure at Olympic. It doesn't matter how far they hit it , if it isn't in the short grass they are in serious trouble. They showed Rory and Tiger yesterday standing in the rough and you couldn't see any part of there shoes and they both were hitting pitching wedges trying to just get the ball back into the fairway. There will be some high 80'S shot this week by Good Pro golfers.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2012)

Phil struggling out of the gate and Tiger looks pretty good... Relaxed and confident, walking down the fairway with his hands in his pockets.  Two easy pars on the first two holes.  Bubba is spraying it all over the place.

You can watch this group live online at usopen.com.


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 14, 2012)

Bubba said he was gonna play aggressive. Bubba's plus 8 thru 17. Aggressive + U.S Open = home for weekend.

I think he has potential to win a lot with his talent , but he will not ever win this one  with the grip it and rip frame of mind.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks like Tiger is in at -1.  Can't wait to watch on Saturday/Sunday!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2012)

Tiger was very close to shooting 65-66 today.  A few distance control issues and two bad bunker shots.  

He looks very in control and he is shaping the ball beautifully.

I watched their group online and haven't seen any other coverage so I don't know how anyone else is playing.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 14, 2012)

I reeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaly hope Tiger shoots an 82 tomorrow, don't want to listen to the jock sniffing all weekend.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 14, 2012)

I hope he shoots 59 so I don't have to listen to the haters talking about how he's not a good person and he's not the best in the world anymore.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 14, 2012)

Lindseys Grandpa said:


> Bubba said he was gonna play aggressive. Bubba's plus 8 thru 17. Aggressive + U.S Open = home for weekend.
> 
> I think he has potential to win a lot with his talent , but he will not ever win this one  with the grip it and rip frame of mind.





NO way he will do well at the Open. Just like we stated yesterday.  He is out of control most of the time.  This tournament is about Fairways and greens...  He is fun to watch but looks like a short week for him.






Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hope he shoots 59 so I don't have to listen to the haters talking about how he's not a good person and he's not the best in the world anymore.




Im with you.  It gets kind of silly at times.   People need to just get over themselves..    Looks like his game is returning and he is playing well.  I just got in so I have not idea how today went

Dufner just started but he and Kuchar both have the game for this type of course...  Should be a awesome event

I really hate it that the Golf Channel can't get Thursday and Friday coverage.  Kinda silly


----------



## Lindseys Grandpa (Jun 15, 2012)

Only 6 under par after day 1. I still don't think anybody will finish under par. Only 1 person in field thats capable of shooting under par  imho hate him or love him.


----------



## Bitteroot (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hope he shoots 59 so I don't have to listen to the haters talking about how he's not a good person and he's not the best in the world anymore.



He is not a good person..... but very well may be the best in the world...Kinda like Mike Tyson at one point...  I wouldn't spend five minutes to befriend them because they've shown their lack of character time and time again.....but I'll gladly watch either of them at their sport.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 15, 2012)

Bitteroot said:


> He is not a good person..... but very well may be the best in the world...Kinda like Mike Tyson at one point...  I wouldn't spend five minutes to befriend them because they've shown their lack of character time and time again.....but I'll gladly watch either of them at their sport.



Exactly.  I want to watch good golf and Tiger at his best is the best golf to watch, imo.  In moments like that, his off-course antics are the farthest thing from my mind.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

Johnny Miller has his Tiger Woods pom poms out.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 15, 2012)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I hope he shoots 59 so I don't have to listen to the haters talking about how he's not a good person and he's not the best in the world anymore.



Problem with this statement is that he isn't the best in the world anymore....and he hasn't been the best in the world since his knee issues and other issues.


When he gets back to being the best in the world, cover him like he's the best in the world.  Just don't go on and on like J Miller does about how he's soooo great and the world of golf wouldn't be around if it wasn't for him.


If only I had everyone telling me that every time I pushed a putt it was due to a mis-read...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2012)

Rj, who in the world is better than him?   


I will answer that for you


Nobody.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Rj, who in the world is better than him?
> 
> 
> I will answer that for you
> ...



An amateur right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> An amateur right now.



Hossler is fun to watch ain't he? 
 I think the pressure will get to him before Sunday, but i'm pulling for him!


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Hossler is fun to watch ain't he?
> I think the pressure will get to him before Sunday, but i'm pulling for him!



He's lost it. I think Toms can win it.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 15, 2012)

riprap said:


> I think Toms can win it.


----------



## riprap (Jun 15, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


>



What? Tied with your boy. He'll be throwing clubs tomorrow. Came close today.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 16, 2012)

riprap said:


> What? Tied with your boy. He'll be throwing clubs tomorrow. Came close today.




Ok


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 16, 2012)

Great Pairings today.  

Furyk / Woods

Dufner / Kuchar


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 16, 2012)

Great round so far.


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2012)

That Colsaerts(sp) looks like he's got it all. Don't see how he has missed the cut so many times.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 16, 2012)

I'd like to see Tiger win again and get back to his deserved ranking of best in the world.


----------



## riprap (Jun 16, 2012)

Woods and Toms didn't do so hot. NBC and Johnny made plenty of excuses for Tiger. They wanted hitting his hand on the camera to be a major story.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 16, 2012)

The 17 year old kid had a decent round.


----------



## bluemarlin (Jun 16, 2012)

Hossler handles himself nothing like me when I was in High School. That kid can flat out play too! I hope he has a great final round.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> The 17 year old kid had a decent round.





bluemarlin said:


> Hossler handles himself nothing like me when I was in High School. That kid can flat out play too! I hope he has a great final round.






Yes and YES !!!!!


The kid is awesome.  And him mom is Hot too...


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> I'd like to see Tiger win again and get back to his deserved ranking of best in the world.



I agree.  He is the best golfer in the world and should be ranked there.  No way Luke Donald or Rory deserve to be there.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 17, 2012)

Tiger is just another real good golfer who can win on a given week at this point. There is a whole group of guys just like him.


----------



## Hunter922 (Jun 17, 2012)

Winds for Sundays play 15-25... FORE!!!!!!


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 17, 2012)

The wind favors foreign players or players from Texas or Oklahoma....but Tiger has been working on the low bullet shots and trying to keep his driver and irons low so ya never know.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> Tiger is just another real good golfer who can win on a given week at this point. There is a whole group of guys just like him.



Lol.   Good one.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 17, 2012)

like i said


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> like i said



+10


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> +10



14 majors. 78 PGA wins


Not just another good golfer.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 17, 2012)

If he stopped playing today he would be in the conversation for best of all time, atleast top 5.  If he gets going again he will leave no question.


----------



## walukabuck (Jun 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> 14 majors. 78 PGA wins
> 
> 
> Not just another good golfer.



True at one time.
The current version is not the same guy.


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2012)

walukabuck said:


> True at one time.
> The current version is not the same guy.



Yes, no doubt the worlds #1 a few years ago. He stayed at #1 a long time after his wife knocked his window out and got the beat down. Was he number 1 after that no, but it took a while to fall. Now he is not the force he was and others are not intimidated of him.

You can see it in his eyes he wants to throw that club, but he has done a good job with that this tourney. He had to look back at the masters and been embarrassed.

BTW, can anybody grow grass out west. Maybe the greens are suppose to be brown. Maybe a drought. Wasn't the one last week or the week before had brown greens as well. That course in earlier pics looked a lot better. There can't be a course out there as beautiful as the masters. Maybe a hole or two at some, but not as a whole. I've never been, but would just love to walk the masters even with no event.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree.  I think even par for three days will have a chance...



Yep, you're definitely right. Appears to win or stay near the top that it will take all 4 rounds close to par where most have at least one lack luster round.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 17, 2012)

A lot of the brown grass is poa anua.  This course and Augusta are completely different animals.


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2012)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> A lot of the brown grass is poa anua.  This course and Augusta are completely different animals.



Must be different grass there than in the earlier pics of the course they showed the other day. They were plush green.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jun 17, 2012)

Maybe a herd of moles moved in the last few days.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> Yes, no doubt the worlds #1 a few years ago. He stayed at #1 a long time after his wife knocked his window out and got the beat down. Was he number 1 after that no, but it took a while to fall. Now he is not the force he was and others are not intimidated of him.
> 
> You can see it in his eyes he wants to throw that club, but he has done a good job with that this tourney. He had to look back at the masters and been embarrassed.
> 
> BTW, can anybody grow grass out west. Maybe the greens are suppose to be brown. Maybe a drought. Wasn't the one last week or the week before had brown greens as well. That course in earlier pics looked a lot better. There can't be a course out there as beautiful as the masters. Maybe a hole or two at some, but not as a whole. I've never been, but would just love to walk the masters even with no event.



Like it or not, he is still the best player in the world.  He is not the same as he was before but nobody will probably ever be that good again.  He is not as dominating but he already has two wins this year and is only a little bit off right now.  

There is still nobody better than him out there.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jun 17, 2012)

Congrats to U.S. American 26 year old Web Simpson, NC resident & from Wake Forest University! 









http://www.usopen.com/en_US/players/bios/29221.html









http://espn.go.com/golf/leaderboard 

U.S. Open Golf Championship

June 14-17, 2012

Olympic Club - San Francisco, CA 

Par 70 ---> 7,170 Yards

*Purse: $8,000,000 *

2011 Champion: Rory McIlroy


----------



## riprap (Jun 17, 2012)

Very good tournament.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 17, 2012)

riprap said:


> Very good tournament.



yep and congrats to Simpson..  What a life changing day for him   

Have to give a shout of to my boy Dufner..   Another great tournament.  Just 2 shots off the lead.  He could have won the thing 5 times but his putter just was not there...


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 17, 2012)

Enjoyed the tournament Simpson was very humble and respectful of the game. He also gave kudos to Arnie, you gotta love that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jun 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> Like it or not, he is still the best player in the world.  He is not the same as he was before but nobody will probably ever be that good again.  He is not as dominating but he already has two wins this year and is only a little bit off right now.
> 
> There is still nobody better than him out there.



Two wins?  I thought it was just one.  Maybe I'm just a hater who only remembers 50% of his good and 200% of his bad

Well...your boy Dufner is a better golfer than him right now.  Kuchar is a better golfer than him right now.  Lots of guys are better golfers than him right now.

You're right, he's an incredible golfer...he'll be one of the best ever.  But right now, he's still not back to his former glory.  Maybe he'll get it back...maybe he won't.



Heck of a tournament.  Hated to see Furyk lose like that...but to see Web win it, well....couldn't be dissappointed.  Hossler is really a neat kid.  Best of luck to him in the future.  Lots of good stories...lots of great golf.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jun 18, 2012)

nice job by simpson... 68-68 on the weekend will win you most US Opens...

and Tiger won at Bay Hill and the Memorial.


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 18, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Two wins?  I thought it was just one.  Maybe I'm just a hater who only remembers 50% of his good and 200% of his bad
> 
> Well...your boy Dufner is a better golfer than him right now.  Kuchar is a better golfer than him right now.  Lots of guys are better golfers than him right now.
> 
> ...



X2, agree on all points. Soooo glad we didn't have to watch the Tiger love fest all day Sunday.

On another note, I would like to knock Johny Miller's teeth down his throat.


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> X2, agree on all points. Soooo glad we didn't have to watch the Tiger love fest all day Sunday.
> 
> On another note, I would like to knock Johny Miller's teeth down his throat.



Hopefully it's ESPN with British and CBS with PGA. I don't think J millers co hosts like him. I know the guys walking the course that Miller disagrees with on every comment would love to knock him out of that chair. You know Roger Maltbie has plenty of choice words for him, but has to hold his breath.


----------



## riprap (Jun 18, 2012)

LanierSpots said:


> yep and congrats to Simpson..  What a life changing day for him
> 
> Have to give a shout of to my boy Dufner..   Another great tournament.  Just 2 shots off the lead.  He could have won the thing 5 times but his putter just was not there...



Kinda pulling for a tie myself to see one more round.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 18, 2012)

Saying Tiger Woods isn't the greatest golfer in the world, is like saying Richard petty is not the Kn g because he isn't winning anymore.

Some still consider Arnold Palmer and Jack Nicklaus as the best in the world, and they don't play anymore.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 18, 2012)

Was that Les Miles that ran in front of the camera and squawked  like a bird while they were interviewing Webb after his win? Thought Webb handled it well he told him to enjoy his jail cell.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jul 1, 2012)

rjcruiser said:


> Two wins?  I thought it was just one.  Maybe I'm just a hater who only remembers 50% of his good and 200% of his bad
> 
> Well...your boy Dufner is a better golfer than him right now.  Kuchar is a better golfer than him right now.  Lots of guys are better golfers than him right now.
> 
> ...





stringmusic said:


> X2, agree on all points. Soooo glad we didn't have to watch the Tiger love fest all day Sunday.
> 
> On another note, I would like to knock Johny Miller's teeth down his throat.





We can revisit again if you guys want.  He won again today.  3 wins this year.  Leading the points.   2nd all time in wins now ahead of Jack

He is the best in the world and it is not even close.


----------

